# Barley and Mira - November Agility Videos



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I'm SOOO impressed. I am on my second round of agility with Sydney (beginner level 2) and this makes me SO excited. She loves it, and I hope one day we can be half as good as you!!! 

Massive props!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sydney's Mom said:


> I'm SOOO impressed. I am on my second round of agility with Sydney (beginner level 2) and this makes me SO excited. She loves it, and I hope one day we can be half as good as you!!!
> 
> Massive props!!!


Thank you! Keep up with the classes and have fun! We all start out by tripping over our own feet  at least I did!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

You've gone and done it again . . . that was terrific. Love watching you guys work. Noticed Barley's getting a bit grey in the face, otherwise I'd think he was a young dog. He really does talk to you!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful, absolutely beautiful 

Someone asked me recently whose handling I try to emulate and I said yours LOL


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

TheZ's said:


> You've gone and done it again . . . that was terrific. Love watching you guys work. Noticed Barley's getting a bit grey in the face, otherwise I'd think he was a young dog. He really does talk to you!


My sassy Barley boy! He has been getting very grey in the face, but he is just as happy as ever to do agility! He is going to be 9 next month and I am thrilled with how he is doing. 

Here is a picture of the two from Thanksgiving.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Beautiful, absolutely beautiful
> 
> Someone asked me recently whose handling I try to emulate and I said yours LOL


THANKS! I am flattered!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Wonderful to watch!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Love the videos. I enjoy watching your handling and how Mira and Barley respond. It's like a dance. Very nice Thanksgiving photos of the pups!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice runs!! Are trials pretty easy to get into down there?

Have fun at the invitational!! You will have a ton of fun!! Looking forward to your updates, and pics!!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

That's a lovely picture of Mira and Barley. . . really nice of each of them. When you watch Barley working it's hard to believe he's going to be nine.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Stretchdrive said:


> Nice runs!! Are trials pretty easy to get into down there?
> 
> Have fun at the invitational!! You will have a ton of fun!! Looking forward to your updates, and pics!!


Thanks! I would say they are pretty easy, but I also send my premiums in at least a month in advance! I don't think the trials usually fill here, but they do occasionally. In San Diego they filled, but those were one judge shows. 

I am really looking forward to the Invitational!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

TheZ's said:


> When you watch Barley working it's hard to believe he's going to be nine.


I know, I feel fortunate!


----------



## bljohnson4 (Jul 7, 2012)

I was just watching your videos. I haven't been on this section of the forum much....but wow! Those videos are amazing. When watching the last video (of Barley) I got a little teary eyed. I can tell how much he trusts you and how close of a bond you must have. Amazing!! I'm starting my first agility class with Cooper in mid January .


----------

